# R.I.P...a list of horses that died between 06-09



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rest in peace to all of these horses!


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

ohmygod, that sounds horrible, sorry for your losts. praying for them :'(


----------

